# L-Series Hitch Reinforcement Plate



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I discovered the other day a plate made for the snow blade which I can see as a nice addition to the thin hitch plate. The reenforcement plate is bolted to the transmission and aligns with a good 3/16 extra steel. It is substanially thicker for the L-series and you do not have to weld on any. Part number is GXH23389 and the cost from my dealer was only $21.75. you will 4 each 5/16 bolts 2 and half inches long with I would use 4 5/16 washers by inch and half round and 4 lock washers. Just a idea for anyone who is concerned about the thin hitch plate for the L-Series.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I haven't really checked out the hitch plate area of the L-series, so I don't know how thick or thin it is. But one thing comes to mind here is that the hitch plate area might be designed accordingly so as not to encourage the tractor owner to exceed the limits of the rest of the tractor. As I stated, I haven't a clue on the thickness of the L-series hitch plate, but it just a thought that cross my mind.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Hitch plate and plow.... not sure what you are talking about. I put the plow on my 130 and it connects entirely in the front. All pieces of metal are extremely thick. If you are talking about a plow that goes under the plow and hooks to the rear hitch, mine does not do that. The dealer thought it was a rear hook up even after asking him over and over and reading the description on the JD website.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The snow blade I'm talking about is the old Scott's/Sabre series, the snowblade hooked up to the rear hitch area and it included the reinforcement plate which attached to the transmission with four bolts. When I put the plate on my L-120 it matched perfectly. I just thought a while back someone mentioned they thought the area a little thin. If I remember it was on the other website (gardenweb forum).


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh, okay. Interesting that they made the old plow work with the new model, but used a different one for people buying new ones.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *The snow blade I'm talking about is the old Scott's/Sabre series, the snowblade hooked up to the rear hitch area and it included the reinforcement plate which attached to the transmission with four bolts. When I put the plate on my L-120 it matched perfectly. I just thought a while back someone mentioned they thought the area a little thin. If I remember it was on the other website (gardenweb forum). *


Was that a backblade? Like you would use for grading?


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

No, it is the snowblade for the front of the tractor, not a back blade.:ditto: :dog: :driving:


----------

